# double trouble



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm thinking a combination of no snow, too much time with nothing to do, and alcohol were involved..


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hah, a toro 1442 conversion. Yep alcohol must have been involved.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:nerd: That's pretty crazy, a 42" wide single stage walk behind snow thrower.
If you fix the auger control on the right one, you could have power steering by squeezing one control or the other. I hope you get snow so we can see how this works out. Good job.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Grunt said:


> :nerd: That's pretty crazy, a 42" wide single stage walk behind snow thrower.
> If you fix the auger control on the right one, you could have power steering by squeezing one control or the other. I hope you get snow so we can see how this works out. Good job.


It wasn't me, just a you tube video I found. :smile2:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

gibbs296 said:


> It wasn't me, just a you tube video I found. :smile2:





:sad2:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

But I do have a 210r and a 621 sitting side by side in my garage and I did think for a minute or two that I should try it!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> I'm thinking a combination of no snow, too much time with nothing to do, and alcohol were involved..https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZDdaH6ntq4



Actually that is a pretty clever idea! Thanks for sharing gibbs296.


----------

